# Anyone plowing with a Colorado?



## Bryansong (Apr 13, 2009)

I own an 08 Chevy Colorado but it's not a 4 x 4. I have always wanted a 4 x 4 and lately I find myself doing a little research into the new Z71 Colorado which is a 4 X 4 and am thinking I might trade up next year. I am not considering going into the plowing bussiness but I would like to plow my driveway as well as family members homes. It would also be nice to help out the poor older neighbor lady next door.

Living here in Independence Missouri we don't get as much snow as other parts of the country but some years there is more snow than I would like.

Also, I am getting older and I don't want to be shoveling my drive when I'm 70. (I'm 55)

Plus, I think it would be fun to just be able to get around well when the streets are bad.

Is the Colorado too light? I have been looking at the Jeeps on craig's list just to get an idea of what they are going for used. There sure are a lot of them and their price is pretty steep.




Bryansong


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

if me and gona plan on that many drives i would just get a 1/2 ton 4x4 and be done with it. 

lot more hd parts than colorado stuff. and more motor.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

I hate to respond this way, but if you search it, you'll find a few nicely set up Colorados. There's one on lawnsite that has a flat bed and rear blade. If they weren't so pricey used, I'd be setting one up for my snowblower crew to clear driveway approaches.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

They're pricy used? I'd bet you can get a pretty good deal on one considering most dealers can't move new ones. I'm thinking my next truck will be a downsize 4 door pickup and the Colorado is an option I'm curious about as well.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

Around here, under 10k will be a beat up reg cab. They just seem to pricey for me. I can get comparable 3/4 tons for the same price (mileage and year)


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

I plowed with a canyon (08) for one year. Had a boss 7.6 ploy and it did a fine job.

Only reason I don't use it anymore, is because I needed a fullsize to pull my travel trailor.


----------



## Bryansong (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks to all!

Bryansong


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Does fine for what I need it to do, here is about 9 inches.


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

Old thread, but I added a daily driver 2007 GMC Canyon 5-cylinder crew cab. Thinking it would be nice to help on some smaller drives compared to my 2500hd Most manufactures say the plows are oversized for the truck unless it is a homesteader or sno way. How did the truck hold up to the ht series? What is done to the front to support the weight?


----------



## Bryansong (Apr 13, 2009)

*Wow JL, that's a reply to a pretty old thread.*

I guess I asked in December of 2010. Thanks!

I never did anything with my Colorado as far as plowing goes, I just wandered thinking I could plow my driveway as well as other family members, nothing commercial. I ended up buying a Toro snow blower and got a Harbor Freight carrier for my truck that goes in the receiver hitch, that is much easier than ramps. It has a little ramp that folds down and so far it's worked great.

Your rig looks pretty great too. Anyway, I'm still driving the Colorado and probably will for a few more years. Plans do change but the plan I have now is to build a detached garage and then get a full size crew cab 4x4 GMC.
Here's hoping!

Thanks for the reply.

Bryan


----------



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

Depending on options half ton 4x4s are cheaper. im not talking a w/t half ton model. example would be a half ton sle, middle of the road optioned, versus a close to loaded colorado the half ton is cheaper. my brother was looking at colorados until he found halftons for less. both trucks were 4 door crew cabs.


----------



## Bryansong (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks! I think it's going to be another 5 years before I buy so I have some time to think about it.

Bryan


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

I already have a 2500hd with 8ft fisher that I currently use. I have a full time job with very little flexibility, I recently got the canyon to get back and forth from work and to cart the kids around. I am planning on having someone run the 2500 and I was thinking it might be helpful to have a smaller truck to help with cleanup at the ends of the storm/after my day job but definetly not a full time plow. 
Just want to see some feedback on a smaller truck. I know them was a guy using one with a flat bed and pull plow a few years back.


----------

